# Baby born  on 12 31 12 wormy?!?!? poo pic



## heathen (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey all Ok so Pumpkin done great kidding no problems both babies were fine up nurseing. I did not worm the mothers because for some ignorant reason the billy mountain everyone again i was expecting Febuary babies not December babies. yes he mounted all the girls again so I thought no one stuck. Anyway the little red and white billy was just huddled up and lethargic. didnt run like its bro or other baby goats. It got down to 16 last nite so I though well he chilled. I will bring him in the house and warm him up and go from there. I pulled Pennies little billy inside for a friend for him. They cuddled with each other laid down. I went to TSC to get the kid tube for weak kids. I came back gave a dosage of it to both of them. Then the little billy pooped this!! the blood was moveing so I gave him a half CC of Cydectin. I did not want to over dose him. ThenI put him back with mom ran an extension cord to a shed and put a heat lamp in there. It wont be as cold tonite but better to not cause more issues. Anyway this is the poop does it look like worms. I wormed all the adult goats but only him and the premature baby cause his mom was wormy and I thought that may be something to do with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone have an idea? I cant afford a vet visit untill the first or we would have packed up and been there today. Thanks again all. OH one more thing does the Cydectin go through the milk and worm the kids? I know it says to not milk when using for 14 days after.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2013)

He more than likely has e-coli and needs to be treated with oral antibiotics.  
neomycin and spectam scour guard for pigs work well.  
also a shot of C&D antitoxin wouldn't hurt at this point,


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 3, 2013)

Every baby goat I've seen had yellow poo right after they are born.  Just like every human baby.  You need to make sure you keep their backside cleaned off.  They'll get a rash just like a human and you don't want their anus to be blocked.

The picture doesn't look watery?  Do they have a temperature?  Do they seemed stressed?

 You said the baby was born on 12/31/12 right?  It takes 4 or 5 days to start getting a form and then it's still yellow.  They don't get berry's for a few weeks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2013)

It says there is blood in the poop.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 4, 2013)

Bloody, mucusy poo does not sound right.  I doubt it is worms because he is too young and you wouldn't be able to see them in his stool unless they were tapes, which again he is too young for.  Does he have a temp?  Ecoli does sound likely and I would be getting in touch with a vet for some strong antibiotics, but if you can't go to a vet, get a hold of what 20kids recommended, 



> billy mountain everyone again i was expecting Febuary babies not December babies. yes he mounted all the girls again so I thought no one stuck


This sounded concerning.  Are you saying your buck rebred your does after kidding?


----------



## heathen (Jan 4, 2013)

I gave the medixation as 20 sugested but he just passed away in my arms. We tried he did not run a temp but this morning his temp droped. No other kids or adults are acting off. (except Pennyes baby but he is not doing the same thing I think he is just  premature and moma never made a bag so he gets a bottle. Should I medicate everyone else? Thanks everyone now for the hard part breaking the news to Alex.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry, you lost kid.  You would no ttreat the rest with spectagard scour halt  You can give them all C&D antitoxin to help boost heir immune system, especially would help the bottle baby.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It says there is blood in the poop.


I'm sorry I didn't see the blood part


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2013)

so sorry


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)




----------

